# Worst Fears



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2011)

What's your worst fear? If you dont want to tell anyone, then dont post.

I have a HUGE phobia of bugs.



....right now, i'm hiding from a ladybug


----------



## spaekle (Oct 5, 2011)

D:


----------



## Firelord Alex (Oct 5, 2011)

Spiders and deep water.

The day giant ocean spiders that can come out of the water and fly exist, is the day I kill myself.


----------



## Glace (Oct 5, 2011)

bugs bugs bugs centipedes cockroaches spiders every one of them

and insecure heights (a roller coaster is fine, but edges of the tops of buildings with no railing? no)


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank god i'm not alone with the bug phobia.*sighs with relief*

But I hate bugs! They are terrible creatures to walk the earth!

A caterpillar....well, it may freak me out to touch it.

But ALL flying bugs i'm scared of! D=


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 6, 2011)

I am thoroughly amused whenever threads like this pop up and _everyone_ is afraid of bugs. I pick up bugs, spiders and so on all the time (unless they're poisonous, in which case it's a really silly idea to do so)! Spiders especially are your friends, because they keep other bugs away and spin pretty webs! ladybugs and bees are lucky (a bee in your house is supposed to bring money, according to my mum)! But then Australia's got some pretty scary stuff like these which are harmless and live in my garden.

Personally, I'm most afraid of loneliness.


----------



## Ever (Oct 6, 2011)

Not all bugs. But big spiders. Also Termites, because they nearly broke down half my house, and mosquitoes (They could carry diseases!). I am also afraid of heights- I can_not_ climb trees-. At the moment, I have to say I'm really afraid of all my friends turning against me, which is unreasonable, most of my friends are awesome, but still.

EDIt: Ultraviolet, you scared me!


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

The only thing I can possibly think of is spiders. I'm terrified of them in an OMGSPIDERAAAAHDIEDIEDIE 
*throws object at creature whilst being precariously perched on top of the bookcase to keep away from the scary critter*
kind of way. But I can't think of a single other thing that I'm truly scared of xD Socialization, perhaps.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 6, 2011)

I also have teh exact opposite of claustrophobia. I cannot stand to be in a large room by myself, or i start to breathe faster and i'll have to leave and go into a room i'm more comfortable in. =O

I'm also afraid of heights.

I'm not exactly afraid of the dark, but i'd rather stay in light if i have a choice.

I HATE getting shots! i couldnt stand to have my booster shot.......until i realized it didnt hurt at all. =|


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm kind of getting better about small spiders, but big ones still freak the hell out of me. And this from someone who grew up in Australia, uv, so that doesn't grant immunity. :P (I also have an intense dislike of heat. I wonder if that's connected. :D)


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 6, 2011)

Hairdressers and people who work in banks.

I'm usually incredibly good at small talk/social situations generally, but there's something about hairdressers and the conversation society deems we must have _every time_ that terrifies me. And I am hopeless at finance at the best of times, but I dislike people who work in banks to the point where I dread getting cheques because I'll have to go into a bank to cash it and somewhere in the process somebody will accost me, decide that because I'm a student I _must_ need a credit card, and will refuse to let me leave the bak without one, no matter how much of a protest I put up. I think my mother is secretly constructing some kind of model from all the credit cards I've been sent by different banks but never actually used.


----------



## Glace (Oct 6, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> link to the creepiest thing ever


whywhywhywhywhywhywhy did i click that ;;

aand i have a fear of not being able to control my body. like if i am in a tight space and i can't move my arms then i start hyperventilating and freak out. not sure if it classifies as claustrophobia or not, but.


----------



## Zapi (Oct 6, 2011)

For some reason, utter silence just creeps me out. I'm usually the last one in my house to fall asleep at night, so when I'm in bed and everyone else is asleep and the whole house is _completely_ silent, unless I'm too tired to care I start to _freak the hell out._ I normally can't hear any crickets or such from my house either so D:

Spiders and some large bugs are pretty creepy to me, as well.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 6, 2011)

Everglider said:


> EDIt: Ultraviolet, you scared me!





Glace said:


> whywhywhywhywhywhywhy did i click that ;;


they're called mole crickets (or sandgropers)! They live underground and eat other bugs and roots! Then when it's rainy, they come out of their burrows at night and make sounds like frogs. They're not poisonous and they don't really bite at all. 

at least you guys aren't afraid of butterflies. *ahem*



opaltiger said:


> And this from someone who  grew up in Australia, uv, so that doesn't grant immunity. :P (I also  have an intense dislike of heat. I wonder if that's connected.  :D)


Quite possibly! But most of my family are gardeners, so I guess I'm used to picking up bugs and stuff.


----------



## Mai (Oct 6, 2011)

Windswept Questant said:


> For some reason, utter silence just creeps me out. I'm usually the last one in my house to fall asleep at night, so when I'm in bed and everyone else is asleep and the whole house is _completely_ silent, unless I'm too tired to care I start to _freak the hell out._ I normally can't hear any crickets or such from my house either so D:
> 
> Spiders and some large bugs are pretty creepy to me, as well.


_This._ All of it, except for the fact I'm afraid of all bugs. If I'm the last one awake (and I most often am) I have to both keep the TV on and listen to music constantly to not completely freak out. And this is _without_ creepypasta. 

Also, while I can normally stand heights slow moving things like gondolas and ferris wheels _freak me the fuck out._ The weird thing is that I love roller coasters and the like on top of that.

... I also have a few other extremely irrational fears, but of course I'm afraid reluctant to tell them...


----------



## Superbird (Oct 6, 2011)

I've mostly gotten over what little fear of heights I actually had, but the thing I'm probably most afraid of is being completely alone (not just 'alone' in the physical sense, like there's no one else around'). Like, without even friends.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 6, 2011)

Bugs, dead bodies, and sleepwalking people.

Bugs, as they can be creepy in general.  I'm not afaid of all bugs, just some.
Dead bodies are just overall scary to me. I've never seen one in person though.
When I was 12, my brother ran into my room sleep screaming. (lol)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 6, 2011)

Drowning is my big one. Deep water does not a happy Blastoise make, ironically...

I reeeally don't like certain bugs; centipedes are alright if they're behind glass, but otherwise... Basically any bug that wiggles or is all segmented should not be anywhere near me. On the other hand, I'm almost completely okay with spiders, ladybugs, cicadas, etc. Doesn't make much sense.

Cockroaches are terrible and make me iiiitch for like several minutes.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 6, 2011)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Drowning is my big one. Deep water does not a happy Blastoise make, ironically...


I've always thought of drowning as a rather calm way to go if you don't struggle too much. Much more pleasant than burning or a... breaking wheel. :P
(the thought of slowly drifting to the bottom of a body of water is relaxing to me)

I don't like large insects. At all. And large is anything longer than a centimeter. Flies are nice though, because they tickle me with their snouts! :3

Mosquitoes deserve a special place in hell because they flock to me from the other end of the universe. Most likely because I have O-type blood BUT SERIOUSLY YOU GUYS CAN'T A MAN BARE HIS SKIN FOR FEAR OF BLEEDING TO DEATH >:(

I often find myself avoiding looking at people with physical malformations/deformations/how do you say this without offending someone. Which I guess is kind of silly, considering I want to be a doctor.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 6, 2011)

Drowning terrifies me. Really anything that prevents me from breathing.

I also fear public embarassment, a lot. It... I can't even explain it. I'm somewhat afraid of how people judge me, as well. 

I also fear loneliness/isolation. I hate both of those feelings. They should go die in a hole. :/


----------



## Darumaka (Oct 6, 2011)

Dolls. I think it has something to do with seeing a couple shows with episodes about evil dolls coming to life as a kid. Just something about the frozen facial expression and lifeless eyes I guess.

I remember as a kid when I was looking through the closet and I noticed an old doll hidden deep inside, which freaked me out and made it difficult to sleep for a couple nights. I FINALLY told my mom why and she moved it until she could give it away, but it always had to be face-down or turned around because I couldn't look at its face without panicking.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

Darumaka said:


> Dolls. I think it has something to do with seeing a couple shows with episodes about evil dolls coming to life as a kid. Just something about the frozen facial expression and lifeless eyes I guess.
> 
> I remember as a kid when I was looking through the closet and I noticed an old doll hidden deep inside, which freaked me out and made it difficult to sleep for a couple nights. I FINALLY told my mom why and she moved it until she could give it away, but it always had to be face-down or turned around because I couldn't look at its face without panicking.


OMG YOU BROUGHT UP MEMORIES >.>

Same. I blame watching Goosebumps as a kid, the episode where the doll turns it's owner into a doll so they can be friends _forever._


----------



## hyphen (Oct 6, 2011)

the ocean,because i almost drowned when i was 4. o.O
zombies,sharks,*bugs,*, and big angry people scare me too. ._.
and dieing a gory,painful death from the things listed above


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2011)

Falling Objects

If I'm hiking somewhere and I see a sign that says "Beware of Falling Rocks" I start to panic and run around aimlessly. And sitting under a coconut tree? Forget it.

That and _being_ the falling object. I can't even stand looking out the window in a tall building. The very thought of it makes me tense.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 6, 2011)

technosexual said:


> [a pic goddamn]
> 
> D:


FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU

Edit: Ugh. Sorry about that. Just... warning next time, please. D: indeed.


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 6, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> But then Australia's got some pretty scary stuff like these which are harmless and live in my garden.


Eeeee it's so cute. |3

Dogs, on the other hand, are scary.  Becoming less so, though; they haven't been worst for years.  The "worst" spot is occupied by feeling like I've done something horribly wrong without knowing what.  That terrifies me more than dogs ever have; I can be sitting at the computer and read some text and I'll just freeze inside, it'll feel like the biggest threat ever to my wellbeing.


----------



## Ever (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't stand being on upstairs or downstairs or whatever-stairs if I'm the only one on that level. It just...makes me paranoid.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Oct 6, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> I am thoroughly amused whenever threads like this pop up and _everyone_ is afraid of bugs. I pick up bugs, spiders and so on all the time (unless they're poisonous, in which case it's a really silly idea to do so)! Spiders especially are your friends, because they keep other bugs away and spin pretty webs!


...Are you me

But on the suject of my fears, dogs and open water and needles. And, as stupid as it sounds, I have a terror that someday I would be forced to hurt someone I cared for.


----------



## Aenrhien (Oct 6, 2011)

Spiders! D: And needles, but I've been getting better over that one.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 6, 2011)

Heights if I have no railings or walls.

Speaking of spiders, I don't mind them when they are alive, but I don't like dead ones.

Sometimes, after seeing something scary in a movie or an episode of some series, I am afraid of it haunting my dreams.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 6, 2011)

Needles. D:


----------



## Darumaka (Oct 6, 2011)

Popcorn the Plot Bunny said:


> OMG YOU BROUGHT UP MEMORIES >.>
> 
> Same. I blame watching Goosebumps as a kid, the episode where the doll turns it's owner into a doll so they can be friends _forever._


I saw this too, and I think it's one of the things that scared me most as a kid. :c This and the Living Doll episode of the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 6, 2011)

Navels. I'm just about OK with the sight of them now - but if there's a piercing there or if someone is TOUCHING it I freak out and break into shivers and start sweating.

I have actually thrown up on someone who, ah, didn't get the hint that I was very very serious about disliking them.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 6, 2011)

Most of my fears are like, phobias, or anxiety-driven. For example, social anxiety; deep-seated fear of people. Misophonia; feet sort of trigger me (just the sight of them), and well yeah also the default misophonia triggers which I don't know if they are fears or whatever. 

Uhm I do have a slight fear of like, sharp objects, like knives; not a very strong fear, I just prefer not to mess with them. Also blood puts me on edge, not just general blood, mostly my own blood, and mostly because I freak out at the knowledge that I _am_ bleeding and it feels like that is a bad thing and it shouldn't be happening even though of course that is a proper thing but I sort of overreact I guess. Also I don't like going underwater at all at all because I once nearly drowned _in a pool_ ahaha such a dork. Oh well. But those fears are mostly just, minor things, that don't bother me much.

But I'd say, my biggest fear, like uv, is loneliness. I don't know if it's the same as uv though, because my fear is more like - not just being lonely, but having everyone I know and that I think I can depend on, just turn on me, or leave me, or just watch as I suffer. That is my biggest fear, by far.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 6, 2011)

WELL let's see where do I start

Needles. Those suck so much and I have to mind myself when leaving from a vaccination so I don't fall over or faint.

The dark combined with silence is very unnerving and scary.

An animal that's not human that has malicious intent. Unless it's a crow or something else really smart, I can't really hold it responsible for its actions and I don't want to fight back.

Bugs, but only if they can fly and move quickly and unpredictably, like flies and wasps. Others don't bother me.

Death by asphyxiation seems like it'd be bad, but you know what would be worse? My number one worst fear, which is...

DEATH BY BURNING. Fire obviously counts for this, but so does lava, and intense acid. Being dissolved would not be fun.

So those are my fears. Yes.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 6, 2011)

Bugs, it used to be so bad that I had to get my dad to remove moths from the bathroom. Now I'm okay with moths and spiders smaller than a millimetre. Still get freaked out by anything bigger though.

Heights, it varies depending on my mood and the situation. In school we used to do climbing exercises  in PE, and I'd get scared when I was more than a metre of the ground. But then other times I was brave enough to go on a vertical drop roller coaster (which _was_ terrifying, but still!)


and death! I mean it's an obvious one, since not many people would want to die, but the concept just terrifies me so much.
I'm quite a hypochondriac and I always assume anything hurting means imminent death. I'm left handed so after I go bowling or have hours of work in one day, my left arm hurts.
...but of course it's much more logical to think it's a heart attack!


----------



## Saith (Oct 6, 2011)

Spiders used to be a big thing for me, but now that my girlfriend's pregnant I'm training myself up in the art of 'Paper Under Glass'. I wouldn't want my kid to catch any dumb phobias from me, after all. That's why I make it a point to punch wasps in the face now, too. If I get used to the pain, I won't run around screaming like a little girl whenever I see one.

Hairdressers? I _used to be_ a little nervous about the conversation - and then my aunt dragged me to one recently to get my hair shaved off, embarrassed me in such an utterly, totally, completely emasculating, demeaning, horribly evil fashion in the middle of a place full of hot, gossipy giggly girls. And then I had to wait there for 2 hours because she didn't even book an appointment. So yeah, no longer afraid of polite conversation!

The only fears I have now though are shit (yes that's a fear) and being a terrible father.

*shrug*


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 6, 2011)

not having something to wear to an event. like, if an expo is coming up a keep having dreams that i have nothing to wear and i spend so long getting dressed i miss it. they scare me. also, spiders and loosing things. but, i have separation anxiety so like when i'm going to throw something out i freak out  that something i want to keep has got caught up in it.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 7, 2011)

sv_01 said:


> Sometimes, after seeing something scary in a movie or an episode of some series, I am afraid of it haunting my dreams.


Oh hey, _Night of the Living Dead_. It's been a while. No, I don't want to finish watching you. Yes, I know your ending is surprisingly thought-provoking.
...
GO AWAY YOU CHOCOLATE-SYRUP-INFESTED MONSTER D:


----------



## Jolty (Oct 7, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> But then Australia's got some pretty scary stuff like these which are harmless and live in my garden.


oh my god that's adorable

anyway

being in crowds jesus fuck. and I'm going to London alone on Monday AHAHA FUN
and since I've got pretty bad social anxiety a lot of things that are mundane to everyone else scare the piss out of me

spiders, but I'm getting better with them recently and now it's only really the big motherfuckers that are a problem

being cheated on/someone leaving me for someone else. I think this comes with the social anxiety, as well as certain things that happened forever ago that still make me feel like shit now. so lame.

and er this is gonna sound really weird but... leaves
I cannot stand to touch them or even look at them if they're on the floor. If it's been raining out I can't even step on them because aaaarggghhhh cringing to death so disgusting jesus christ even the thought of them is just. ugh. If someone walks any into my house it will bug the ever loving shit out of me. and if it gets to the point where I have to physically pick one up to throw it outside I will end up washing my hands for a really long time god typing this is making me cringe so much
I fucking hate autumn


----------



## Silver (Oct 7, 2011)

Pathos said:


> But I'd say, my biggest fear, like uv, is loneliness. I don't know if it's the same as uv though, because my fear is more like - not just being lonely, but having everyone I know and that I think I can depend on, just turn on me, or leave me, or just watch as I suffer. That is my biggest fear, by far.


^ This. I fear that constantly, I'm always afraid to say the wrong thing and have them just turn on me. I just hate losing people, which may contribute to my annoying worrying and obsessive self.

i'm also slightly afraid of needles. And objects that are being jabbed into my skin that I can see. Cuz once I tried putting an earring in and while looking in the mirror and doing it, I got all clamy and lightheaded and had to sit down :c 

Also irrational fear of zombies. And OMG spiders I hate them so much ahhhh. Not afaird of most bugs, I'd pick up a worm if asked, like one year I did and we started a worm fight :D

but a needle is more evil :c
%-|====|---


----------



## Byrus (Oct 7, 2011)

I always feel kinda sad about the bug and spider hate in these threads...



Pathos said:


> Most of my fears are like, phobias, or anxiety-driven. For example, social anxiety; deep-seated fear of people. Misophonia; feet sort of trigger me (just the sight of them), and well yeah also the default misophonia triggers which I don't know if they are fears or whatever.


 Ha, I hate feet too. Not afraid of them though; I just really think they're disgusting. I will never understand why they're such a mainstream fetish.

I don't want to mention the things that really drive me mad with fear and anxiety, 'cause they're a bit too personal, so I guess I'll just mention the stuff that kinda freaks me out or disgusts me but not to the point where it affects my everyday life or whatever...

- Horses. HORRIBLE THINGS. They pack a mean bite too. I'll admit that they're beautiful from a distance, but I get really anxious whenever they get too close. I just feel like they're a bit unpredictable. As you can imagine, I sure as hell was not pleased to see the internet get taken over by this pony thing. The list of MLP stuff I've ad-blocked is ridiculously long. (Though that's mostly because I hate the art style admittedly) 

- Pregnancy. Everything about it just freaks me out to be honest. Just... ergh.

- Crowds. I'm kinda claustrophobic. I just hate it when you can't move a inch without someone pushing into you. Makes me really nervous.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 7, 2011)

Red flesh virus that makes your ass blow up. Byrus knows what I am talking about....

*chills*


----------



## Abwayax (Oct 7, 2011)

Mushrooms.

Seriously. Mushrooms. I have no idea why.

Also needles.


----------



## Michi (Oct 7, 2011)

Clowns. I watched Stephen King's IT when I was 7. I have literally had small panic attacks every single night since then over Pennywise. Fucking scariest thing ever ;_;
Spiders. All of them. Sometimes I have the courage to kill the reall little ones. If its bigger than a nickel I run away and make my mom kill it.
Dogs. IDK where this comes from but if I see a dog more than a foot or so tall, ie big enough to hurt me severely or kill me, I instantly panic. And theyre always loose on my street and Im afraid they justwant to kill me ;_____;
Death and loss of hearing or sight are my absolute biggest fears. Ive already begun planning cryonic preservation, and music is the single most important thing in my life, so deafness would be terrible for me. Loss of sight would be just as bad because of everything you could never know or see or do, barring a surgery to fix your sight if its even possible.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 7, 2011)

AmberWings said:


> Also irrational fear of zombies. And OMG spiders I hate them so much ahhhh. Not afaird of most bugs, I'd pick up a worm if asked, like one year I did and we started a worm fight :D


Worms aren't... bugs...



Byrus said:


> - Pregnancy. Everything about it just freaks me out to be honest. Just... ergh.


Oh derp I forgot about that one. Freaks me the hell out too. The entire concept of it, and that a person comes from it, and uhg it's just a bad bad thing. I also associate very bad memories to pregnancy. 

I'm honestly surprised at how many people are afraid of needles. I mean, shots don't even _hurt_.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey, do any of you guys know how to get over an EXTREME fear of bugs?

my definition of extreme~ gettting off entire bed just by seeing one little ant. (and then vacuumed the entire bed)


EDIT: Well, some shots do hurt (like rabies shot) However, shots like booster shots only either pinch or dont hurt at all. (trust me, i had to get a booster shot a few days ago and i flipped out...but it never hurt. *Embarressment*)


----------



## Saith (Oct 7, 2011)

Byrus said:


> - Pregnancy. Everything about it just freaks me out to be honest. Just... ergh.


Pffft, pregnancy's hot, mate.
Preggo sex, best sex. :colbert:


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 7, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> EDIT: Well, some shots do hurt (like rabies shot) However, shots like booster shots only either pinch or dont hurt at all. (trust me, i had to get a booster shot a few days ago and i flipped out...but it never hurt. *Embarressment*)


Yeah, I used to be terrified of needles, then one day I just thought 'hang on, this genuinely _does not hurt at all_ why am I freaking out' and got over it like that. It's much, much worse if you make a huge deal about it, because you're just making your anxiety worse. Best to get it over with.


----------



## Saith (Oct 7, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Hey, do any of you guys know how to get over an EXTREME fear of bugs?
> 
> my definition of extreme~ gettting off entire bed just by seeing one little ant. (and then vacuumed the entire bed)


Punch 'em.
Punch 'em in the face.
I'm not even joking.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

Saith said:


> Punch 'em.
> Punch 'em in the face.
> I'm not even joking.


I mean without touching them.


----------



## Saith (Oct 7, 2011)

If you get over your fear without touching them... Well you'll end up still afraid to touch them.
So punch 'em. Show 'em who's boss. Don't do something impersonal and panicky like stamping on them, literally punch 'em. It'll give you the confidence that yes, these are just bugs. And you are about A GAZILLION TIMES THEIR SIZE GODDAMN.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 7, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> 'hang on, this genuinely _does not hurt at all_


But it does! You're having your skin punctured.

I like needles in most contexts though, because it means I get to see my blood and blood is pretty. Now, I had an IV attached the last time I went to the hospital. With lots of tape. On my relatively hairy arm. Removing that thing... *cringe*


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 7, 2011)

> But it does! You're having your skin punctured.


It's possible to puncture skin painlessly! And even if it hurts it's no worse than pinching yourself.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 7, 2011)

needles hurt when the person doing it is a moron, though.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 7, 2011)

Like when they 'miss'? I swear last time I was in the hospital they missed getting the IV in like eight times. I got all bruised and wanted to strangle the nurse.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh I specifically meant shots. Shots don't hurt. Blood tests, or IVs, they hurt. Possibly not the same amount for everyone, but for me, I have terribly hard to find veins (it's genetic or something my aunt is that way too) to the point where the nursing staff knows me and there's one nurse in particular that like, knows my veins, and I always have her do my blood tests.

(TW for needle stuff) One time I was at the hospital because I had had surgery and I had my IV removed but I needed a test, like, a brain-scan or something, I can't even remember the test. And the woman who tried to insert the needle, god, she must have hated me for some reason, because she kept 'missing' 'by accident' and yelling at me! Like as if it was my fault somehow. After an hour of her 'accidentally' screwing up my arm I just said like, yeah, thanks, fuck you and left without doing the test. Keep in mind I'd had surgery like, two days ago. :| Fucking hospitals...


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 7, 2011)

I... seem to always have excellent nurses. :P

Well, except that one time where they basically got tired of waiting for me to prepare myself emotionally and sort of just forced me against the wall and jammed the needle in.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 7, 2011)

What are you people talking about? Every shot I've ever had hurt _like hell._

Also, I am terrified of bees and wasps, and I just saw this commercial on Animal Planet for a show about animal phobias. There was this one guy walking around in a room full of fucking huge fake wasps hanging from the ceiling and it was just horrifying.

I am petrified of heights as well, and I usually begin to panic whenever it comes to mind that I am on the second floor or higher of a building. Too bad I sleep on the second floor of my house.

And I have several fears that aren't nearly as severe and don't usually affect me. Or there are things that I do avoid, but just because they annoy me. I've always hated pigtails, I'm sorry if anyone here wears pigtails but I think they are horrid. But I realized the other day that I guess I can stand it unless a person with pigtails is a brunette. Brunettes with pigtails drive me crazy, which is probably half the reason why I never liked The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Dar (Oct 8, 2011)

im afraid of spiders and hights, unless im on an airplanes. in my life, ive probably been on 20 planes, and im just turning 11 on the 28. back to the topic, i cant do heights, even rollercoasters. im not really a risk taker because I have necrophobia.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 8, 2011)

Heights and my iPod Shuffle (which is on my wrist all the time) being stolen.


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 8, 2011)

my avatar.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, guys. You're having a shot, what, once or twice a year? If you've got diabetes, you have to stab yourself several times a _day_. You really shouldn't make a big deal out of it. 

As for spiders, stop being so mean to them ):


----------



## Saith (Oct 8, 2011)

Ugh, a spider laid its eggs in my room once. One night, I was reading, and crawling up from behind my wardrobe was a gazillion tiny little insects, eating eachother in a murderous orgy.
I hate baby spiders.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll probably forget a few of these.

First and foremost, spiders.  I hate them because they always seem to fall out of towels I use or jump out of things I'm trying to grab.  My Dad also nearly died from a poisonous spider bite, so there's a bit of blood hate there too.

Death is a real biggie too.  When I was a Christian I would keep thinking about heaven and how there was actually no end and I would literally make myself sick.  Thank god for atheism.

I'll admit it, dark scares the hell out of me.  Anytime I see something remotely scary, I have to absolutely bust it to get to the bathroom the next night, and then long jump back into my bed.  Agh.

Intertwined with that is a hate for horror movies.  I just cannot stand suspense like that.  I have made a vow to never see any movie freakier than Titanic because I know I'll give myself a heart attack.  I force myself to always watch the Hallowe'en episode of a Canadian show my cousin is in, just to prove to myself I'm not a total wimp.

Needles and shots.  Enough said.  I've actually only had one shot before, and while it didn't hurt right away, that night was a literal nightmare.  My arm hurt like _hell_.

Alcohol.  This is probably the least mainstream of all of them.  I despise the substance, and have promised myself I'll never drink a sip.  I have to wash my hands every time I touch anything might have had alcohol on it, and I always make sure with my parents that if they put wine into a recipe of some sort that the alcohol is nonexistent by the time it's been cooked.

Finally, lots of bugs bug me.  I'm fine with small moths, bees, wasps, ants, and hornets, and I absolutely _adore_ cute little woodlice.  But everything else, especially large moths, silverfish, and anything the forest I live beside decides to throw at me, I just back away and hope it disappears.

I am _so_ lame.


----------



## Byrus (Oct 9, 2011)

Hawke said:


> Red flesh virus that makes your ass blow up. Byrus knows what I am talking about....
> 
> *chills*


Oh God, THIS. Humiliating and painful deaths are the worst. D: I love it though; I have a fatal attraction to things like terrify me and make me paranoid about using the bathroom I guess.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 9, 2011)

Denryu said:


> Alcohol.  This is probably the least mainstream of all of them.  I despise the substance, and have promised myself I'll never drink a sip.  I have to wash my hands every time I touch anything might have had alcohol on it, and I always make sure with my parents that if they put wine into a recipe of some sort that the alcohol is nonexistent by the time it's been cooked.


May I ask what you think of antiseptic wipes?


----------



## Phantom (Oct 9, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> May I ask what you think of antiseptic wipes?


You are evil. :P

I need to add sheep. Yes I am scared of sheep... But a certain kind of sheep... sheeple... People who just follow the person in front. I am afraid of getting sucked in and then like falling down a staircase or something.


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 9, 2011)

Tomatoes.  Don't ask me I have no idea.  I won't eat a pizza with too much sauce in it for this reason.

I didn't know what a Chicago-style pizza was and then I went to Chicago and had one with some friend and I had an individual and _the tomato was just floating there like a Salvador Dali melted watch just sitting there in its own guts_ and it was awful.  It was like a bowl full of things you hate, literally.

Also wild mushrooms.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 9, 2011)

The Omskivar said:


> Also wild mushrooms.


Wild mushrooms scare me too. I avoid them at all costs because I have this notion that if I come too close to one, I will become covered in spores and die a slow, fungal death.


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 9, 2011)

The closest I can get to any idea of why I hate mushrooms is probably a book about Babar the Elephant King, which I read by the eerie glow of nightlight as a child.  The old elephant king had died from eating a bad mushroom.  It scared the shit out of three-year-old-me.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Oct 9, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> May I ask what you think of antiseptic wipes?


Right, I meant to say alcohol that is drunk.  Commonly, that is.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 9, 2011)

Heights.
I feel like if I get too close to whatever is separating me from the drop, something will manage to push me off and SPLAT

Spiders
It's more of a fearful respect than a OH GOD IT'S A SPIDER KILL IT KILL IT thing. I understand that many spiders are poisonous, and that they won't fuck with you as long as you leave them alone. I'm pretty sure we have brown recluses here.

Needles
Irrational fear #2, much more powerful than the first.

The Dark
This has pretty much subsided, largely due to the fact that I realised that I can just visualise myself brutally murdering whatever I imagine lies in the dark :o)
honk


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

RK-9 said:


> my avatar.





			
				RK-9 said:
			
		

> tails doll tails doll tails doll aaa


----------



## MilkAndCookies (Oct 9, 2011)

Worst fear is probably rejection (though I'm so used to it by now, you'd think I wouldn't have a problem), and then I have a problem with earthworms. I really have no idea why, but I've hated them ever since I first saw one.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 9, 2011)

Denryu said:


> When I was a Christian I would keep thinking about heaven and how there was actually no end and I would literally make myself sick.  Thank god for atheism.


Really? It's the end that makes me so terrified. I _wish_ I could believe in heaven.


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 9, 2011)

giant insects invading the world ( D: )
and RK-9's profile pic


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Oct 11, 2011)

GIANT SQUIDS


----------



## hyphen (Oct 11, 2011)

one of the fears I forgot to post has come true.
_I got hacked_
D:
And I'm also scared of the dark. ):


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Oct 11, 2011)

The dark in certain places scares me. Like in an empty house, a graveyard, or a forest with wild animals running around that could eat you. 
I'm also afraid of heights to a certain extent. Like really high rollercoasters where you aren't buckled in that great, on top of buildings, or on the CN Tower's glass floor. -shivers- 
The unknown. Like, what was that sound? Who broke into our house? What was that shadow? >_<
SPIDERS. EW. Dock spiders, spiders in your room, giant spiders. I can handle any other bug but when I see a spider or it's on me, I freak out and get all dizzy like I'm about to pass out. 
Blood/gore/needles/etc. Just no. I'll get sick. Just the thought of needles in your hands or veins makes my muscles weak. The sight of blood or guts makes me faint.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 11, 2011)

When it comes to nonexistent things that scare me, it's probably zombies and similar things (I don't mean the Borg, but if someone is disfigured because of radiation or something, I cover my eyes).


----------



## Monoking (Oct 11, 2011)

I have stupid fears. I'm scared of zombie movies and glitches in pokemon. Seriously, i'm looking behind me for missingno as i type this. And i'm not even  much of a gamer!
Also, heights to a certain extent. And spiders. 
The really weird thing is, if i'm scared, thinking of ghost pokemon makes me feel better.
<edit>
I actually feel much bettter now. Thanks, for starting this thread.


----------



## War & Thunder (Oct 24, 2011)

I can only say that I am afraid of EXTREMELY high heights.


----------



## ... (Oct 25, 2011)

BEES

FUCKING BEES

FUCKING LARGE BUZZING INSECTS IN GENERAL (that may or may not be able to sting and/or bite me)

._.

that is all~


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 25, 2011)

What's wrong with me? I'm going to be perfectly honest; I have almost no fear I can speak of this moment. Spiders used to freak me out, until I actually considered what it would be like to be in their position. Now, I think they're kind off cute. Same goes for most bugs, especially moths. (Some are prettier than Butterflies!) I'm not afraid of the dark, nor most wild animals. Obviously, if I see a crazed, meth-addicted gunman who's shooting at me, I'm going to get the hell out of there. Same goes for *some* animals, but most animals (Sharks, bears, wolves,etc,etc) are pretty much _"Fuck with me, and your a dead human. Leave me be, and you'll live."_
But then again, this is coming from the person who can hike miles into a forest (No gun allowed), so nature as a whole doesn't really affect me. On the contrary, I respect most creatures right to have personal space.
Oh, wait, I just realized: I have a fear, Ballistophobia, meaning I hate, hate, *hate* bulltes and missles. It's not the fact that they can kill me. It's the fact that they can desimate Cties and even Nations in one go.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

I have just remembered my fear of burglars. My god, I hate robbers.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 26, 2011)

This isnt MY fear, but somepeople i know are FREAKED OUT about mice. I mean, mice are cute. Rats carry diseases, but mice are cute. I dont see how some people can hate mice.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

My worst fear is probably the fear of failing. I'm a very, very, very perfect perfectionist. I have to have everything exactly right. 
So if it isn't perfect, I'm not very happy. 
And I always worry about what people think of my work, writing and personality out of fear that I'm not perfect enough to be with/be like everyone else. 
However, I'm gonna make up a new word today: Selected Perfectionism. Whatever that is, I have it. I am only a perfectionist on what I like. So school work is out of my selection. 
So my fear in one word? Failing.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 26, 2011)

Ulqi-chan said:


> My worst fear is probably the fear of failing. I'm a very, very, very perfect perfectionist. I have to have everything exactly right.
> So if it isn't perfect, I'm not very happy.
> And I always worry about what people think of my work, writing and personality out of fear that I'm not perfect enough to be with/be like everyone else.
> However, I'm gonna make up a new word today: Selected Perfectionism. Whatever that is, I have it. I am only a perfectionist on what I like. So school work is out of my selection.
> So my fear in one word? Failing.


^I have both of these


I am very meticulous when writing. But writing, i mean spelling my words out. When my words dont look right to me, i erase the entire word. You may think this takes a while, but ironiclly, being an avid writer, i write hastily, despite erasing every second. O.O


I always want to get straight A's in school. Today, i got my grades (but i have a week to make them better before they're final) and i got a C+ in science, cause i forgot to turn in some work. I literally fell to the floor after seeing that and franticlly looked for my missing work. I hate failing, like ulqi-chan.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

Despite the fact I'm not very school-intended, I have made straight A's ever since I started getting grades. It wasn't very much work, seeing that I'm AWESOME, but hey, I kinda worry about my grades every once and a while. B's aren't my good friends.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree! Tommorow, i will turn in not turned in work, cause i'm afraid of B's, XD!

But no, i'm also afraid of failing!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 26, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> This isnt MY fear, but somepeople i know are FREAKED OUT about mice. I mean, mice are cute. Rats carry diseases, but mice are cute. I dont see how some people can hate mice.


Mice can carry diseases too..?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 26, 2011)

Field mice, (which i so happen to live near by) but i think Mice are cute.


----------



## ... (Oct 28, 2011)

Talking on the phone is another one for me. I don't know what it is about it that scares me; even when it's a family member or close friend I'm talking to, I'll still get tense and nervous. It's even worse when I have to call a stranger for whatever reason. You should have seen me when I was trying to apply for academic advising. D:


----------



## Mr. Moon (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a pretty bad fear of loss. Like, emotional or loss of a person that was close to me. I usually get over it pretty quick though. :/


----------



## Equinoxe (Oct 28, 2011)

Ashton van Helsing said:


> Talking on the phone is another one for me. I don't know what it is about it that scares me; even when it's a family member or close friend I'm talking to, I'll still get tense and nervous. It's even worse when I have to call a stranger for whatever reason.


This, very much. I don't understand my own nervousness on the phone, since I've never received any nasty news via phone or anything else that might cause traumas. I just get sorta freaked out every time my phone rings/I have to call someone.




One of my worse fears may be that something that should not happen, happens. And I'm talking about something strange, like every other human suddendly disappearing or the ground turning transparent or something. I remember thinking about the 'everyone else disappearing' thing a lot when I was a kid, glad it's not that much on my mind anymore.

I know it's probably pretty dumb to even think about things like this, because they most likely aren't gonna happen, but then again, we don't know everything about this universe yet. I guess this is some form of the basic human fear of unknown. :U


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 28, 2011)

I hate using phones too :(
It just feels SO AWKWARD when you're talking to them.

Plus, when it rings my brain automatically jumps to the conclusion it's the police telling me someone died or that they're cutting off our electricity/internet/water/gas because we've broken the law or something
And every time I have to be the one dialling, I'm really obsessive about getting the number right. Even if I select a contact out of an address book that I've already rang from that phone, so I know it's the right number, I'm terrified that I'm ringing the wrong person.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 28, 2011)

Bosses... Seriously. Anyone who is my boss or higher up than me, scares the living shit out of me. They can be the nicest person ever, and my heart almost stops every time I see them walk in. Thing is I am a good employee, and my boss and I get along very well, but SHIT he scares me. No idea why.


----------



## salamence4 (Oct 29, 2011)

I hate fire and lightning


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

Ashton van Helsing said:


> BEES
> 
> FUCKING BEES
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD. I hate bees and wasps and moths and mosquitos and everything resembling any of those four.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 29, 2011)

Spiders. Hate them with a burning, flaming passion.


----------



## Byrus (Oct 30, 2011)

Hawke said:


> Bosses... Seriously. Anyone who is my boss or higher up than me, scares the living shit out of me. They can be the nicest person ever, and my heart almost stops every time I see them walk in. Thing is I am a good employee, and my boss and I get along very well, but SHIT he scares me. No idea why.


 Same. A pretty common fear I suppose, especially when you're just starting out.


----------



## Comatoad (Oct 30, 2011)

Monkeys >.> I am terrified of monkeys...


----------



## actionhero112 (Oct 31, 2011)

Finishing sentenc

I just can't stand to see complet

It really bu

Cantalope.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Nov 7, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Oh, guys. You're having a shot, what, once or twice a year? If you've got diabetes, you have to stab yourself several times a _day_. You really shouldn't make a big deal out of it.


Actually, I didn't mention it before, but I've been absolutely terrified of getting diabetes ever since I got tested for it. I guess that I have really sensitive fingertips or something, or maybe it's just because I wasn't expecting it, but I put my finger into this thingy and I thought that they were just going to test my blood pressure, and then I feel this _needle_ going into my finger and I squeal and can't use that finger for the whole day.

And now, every time I have to go to the doctor's office, they actually _do_ have this thing that goes on your finger, and they have to practically force it on me because I think they're going to do it again.

Also, have I mentioned how I have a bizarre phobia of wet paper, especially paper towels? Because I do, and it sucks because I spill things a lot and I need to clean them up.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Nov 10, 2011)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Spiders. Hate them with a burning, flaming passion.


I so agree. I refuse to watch any movie scene involving spiders, and the giant spiders where the only things in Resident Evil to actually give me nightmares. And that demon possesed girl from the Exorcist literally scares me to the point of near tears. And any kind of enemy/boss that hunts you down in a video game and is unkillable (Nemesis, SA-X, the bear from Condemned 2) is highly likely to get me to wet myself in fear.


----------

